# Doggie bows...like my new model



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I've been doing doggie bows for my show next month. What do you think of my new model. If you use bows for you pups what type of clip/band do you like to have on them.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi i love the bows youve got a talent there good luck with them


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

Haha, that's what I'd have to use for a model, too - Jose' doesn't have enough fur to hold a bow and Frankie would have a fit if I put one on her. I wish she would wear one, though, the purple and brown one is so cute. Sadly, she would give me the look of death if I tried. 

Good luck selling them at the show.


----------



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

i have a 3 month old long haired chihuahua & the only bows that will grab the hair that she has is the ones with velcro..i purchase them at Burlington in the baby center..those bows are made for newborns that barely have hair...
Id love to buy velcro bows from u if u decide to make some


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I wish Daisy had enough hair. Like Mayret, I'm also using infant bows for her hair too. Those are adoreable bows. LOL I have to use my son toy pug for modeling some of the outfits I make if Daisy isnt in the mood to model.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I wish Daisy had enough hair. Like Mayret, I'm also using infant bows for her hair too. Those are adoreable bows. LOL I have to use my son toy pug for modeling some of the outfits I make if Daisy isnt in the mood to model.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Mayret91 said:


> i have a 3 month old long haired chihuahua & the only bows that will grab the hair that she has is the ones with velcro..i purchase them at Burlington in the baby center..those bows are made for newborns that barely have hair...
> Id love to buy velcro bows from u if u decide to make some


I'll look into the velcro ones. I have made the basic bows and used the stuff that they put bows on infants that have no hair. 



KritterMom said:


> I wish Daisy had enough hair. Like Mayret, I'm also using infant bows for her hair too. Those are adoreable bows. LOL I have to use my son toy pug for modeling some of the outfits I make if Daisy isnt in the mood to model.


Looks like I need to find some velcro. I hate the bands because its a pain to get them in and Eva pulls out hair when she gets them out.


----------



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yea the rubber bands pull on their hair and then they are a pain to take off..only thing with Velcro is if the shake their heads it comes off..wat I do is I put the Velcro bow on and then put a small rubber band around the Velcro part not the hair so the Velcro grips tighter


----------

